# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs >  D2R DrlgAct offset

## bumblebeer

The DrlgAct (pAct) offset for the D2R Alpha was D2R+22DA1C8, but for the current patch it's impossible for me to find. I see some funny magic number in the struct now, with the corresponding assembler code which seems to be calculating pointer on the fly. Did Blizz begin to obfuscate/encrypt some of the pointers in the meantime like they did in D3? Or maybe the pAct pointer can be obtained using some other quick method?

----------


## Fujiyama

I have no idea what I'm doing to be honest but I can find the act pointer offset 0x20 from "PlayerUnit" at 0x2055E40.

I'm trying to find inventory/items to get the item level of items, anyone know where I could find that?

----------


## bumblebeer

> I have no idea what I'm doing to be honest but I can find the act pointer offset 0x20 from "PlayerUnit" at 0x2055E40.
> 
> I'm trying to find inventory/items to get the item level of items, anyone know where I could find that?


Thanks a million! It works and it is as quick as it can, surely you know what you're doing.

As for the item level, R1CH made a first version of this kind of tool, and a source for version 1.11b is available (just google d2viewitemlevel.c), the item level of item currently in pointer:
pUnit->inventory_0x60->unitdata_0x20->itemdata0x14->itemLvl_0x2C

There are also tools for never version, but I never used them. Seeing as things didn't change that much, is should be a matter of updating offsets of inventory/unitdata/itemdata as the pUnit structure you already have.

----------


## Fujiyama

> Thanks a million! It works and it is as quick as it can, surely you know what you're doing.
> 
> As for the item level, R1CH made a first version of this kind of tool, and a source for version 1.11b is available (just google d2viewitemlevel.c), the item level of item currently in pointer:
> pUnit->inventory_0x60->unitdata_0x20->itemdata0x14->itemLvl_0x2C
> 
> There are also tools for never version, but I never used them. Seeing as things didn't change that much, is should be a matter of updating offsets of inventory/unitdata/itemdata as the pUnit structure you already have.


Np man! Thanks for the tip! 
I mean all this low level memory stuff is all new to me so I'm just stumbling around and trying to learn something  :Smile: 
I find some structs and offsets here and there but I don't really know how to efficiently look for these things in memory with a tool like CE.

----------


## xblade2k7

> Np man! Thanks for the tip! 
> I mean all this low level memory stuff is all new to me so I'm just stumbling around and trying to learn something 
> I find some structs and offsets here and there but I don't really know how to efficiently look for these things in memory with a tool like CE.


you cant inject a simple script on d2r. Memory protected.

----------

